# Work pics



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Pic from water lines I'm running in a radiation room


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

That's a hellv a lot of I beams!...pouring lead sheilds??


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Are the escutcheons going to hit each other for the sink?


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Are the escutcheons going to hit each other for the sink?


4 inch spread c to c


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> That's a hellv a lot of I beams!...pouring lead sheilds??


The wall is 3 ft thick of this brick that has lead in the bricks the door is 3 ft wide 8x8 door weights 10000 Pds I would like to see a nurse open that sucker


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

If its on roller ball bearings, a weakly can move the door


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> If its on roller ball bearings, a weakly can move the door


It's hard for me once u get it to move getting it to stop take man power


----------

